# Chevy Cruze Sluggish shifting in cold weather?



## Paul7893 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, I have the Cruze 1.4T with automatic transmission.

I noticed when first driving out, especially in cold weather, it seems the AT is very slow and unresponsive in moving through the gears. Sometimes I have to push 3000+ RPM's for several seconds before the AT "decides" to upshift to a higher gear.

Is this normal? Has anyone else observed this in their car?
Thanks


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

It's normal, actually kinda common on smaller engines. It's going to hang on to the gears longer until the engine temperature warms up.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I am experiencing the same now, after the "reflash" for my tranny. It was present before, but not to this degree. Mine goes back tomorrow to get looked at.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Even the almighty, 90K (USD) 2009 AUDI A8L with a six speed auto and 4.2L V8 shifts "rougher" when cold and holds each gear longer when cold. The engine revs higher when cold. In 2 minutes it, runs fine. By cold, <20 degrees F.

I think it is called "warming" up. 
RGM


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

minus 16 F today. Shifted a little different for maybe 5 mins and then back to normal. Not a issue.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah like everyone said it's normal. Has to do with the tranny fluid temps mostly. Just let it warm up and it'll be fine.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, the experiences you are encountering with cold start conditions and shifting are inherent to the first generation design of the 6T40. Best suggestion is to let the vehicle warm up for 2-5 minutes, which will increase the oil temp in the transmission. 

Customer feedback on this issue has been duly noted and is being corrected in next generation.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Don't see that on every forum nice =D


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ Don't see that on every forum nice =D


Well, because we DO care.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Well, because we DO care.


Its awesome to have you aboard thanks!
What can you tell us about the reflash that is being performed per the TSB. Is this the same parameters that are currently being programmed on production Cruzes? Or is this a unique set of parameters that specifically address customers issues with harsh shifting?

If this is what is currently being built at Lordstown, what was the production cut-off date so people could determine if the reflash would improve their issues?

Is there ongoing work to further refine the TCM program?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweeeeet. An Engineer that knows what he's talking about!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Unfortunately, the experiences you are encountering with cold start conditions and shifting are inherent to the first generation design of the 6T40. Best suggestion is to let the vehicle warm up for 2-5 minutes, which will increase the oil temp in the transmission.
> 
> Customer feedback on this issue has been duly noted and is being corrected in next generation.


*SADL*Y, this issue *SHOULD* have been noticed in Chevy's *FOUR MILLION MILES* of "testing"!

Why should ANYONE have to wait for the "next generation"?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, wasn't 2008 the _first_ generation for the 6T40, when it was _first_ used on the Malibu?

...that'd imply we're already up to the *2nd* or *3rd* generation 6T40...or, we _should_ be?


----------

